# 10/07 Raw Discussion Thread: HIAC Fallout



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*WWE to offer Tyson Fury an open microphone this Monday night on Raw*​


> WWE is offering Tyson Fury an open microphone… so, what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> After hopping the guardrail this past Friday Night on SmackDown in an attempt to confront Braun Strowman, the always controversial Fury will now be offered an open forum this Monday night on Raw to speak his mind following the explosive incident that saw a small army of security struggle to keep him from getting into the ring to mix it up with The Monster Among Men.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181086791308398592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181030826957344768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181071685707059200


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not watching, but I sincerely hope the crowd shits on the show; especially Rollins.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Great, looking forward for Braun getting buried by a celebrity. :renee3


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:Cocky He got a BIG pop last night. Oh wait, everyone hates him :Rollins 

Eat shit, you untalented fucking douchebag. 

Raw will be horrendous, and I don't know if I can stomach it any longer.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't know who this Tyson Fury guy was until Smackdown last week, It's gonna take a while.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Can't fucking wait, my long break is finally over after that great PPV :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark































unk2


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Time for another typical RAW.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The FUTURE......this Tuesday


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

If they send Rollins out at the start, he's going to get mercilessly destroyed like Reigns on that Raw after WM33. :sadbecky






















:heston


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

"LAST NIGHT I BURNT THE FANS DOWN, DUDEEEEEEEEE" :Cocky 

The fall of man is tragic, unless the man is someone you have despised since 2008 and you've prayed for this day to come wens3 Tonight is going to be cathartic and orgasmic once the fans boo him. :banderas


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

People still watch this crap?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm not sure how anything interesting can happen on RAW with the draft starting on Friday.

I actually may skip this one.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Curious as to how many people bought tickets for the next show. Pretty sure there's still going to be a lot of people attending. We probably could see another cuckold storyline tomorrow. :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm ready for AEW monday night raw since AEW is all we are gonna be hearing from the crowd :heyman6


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

you know, you could go to youtube and watch MLW an hour before RAW comes on. Its not just about AEW there's a whole big world of stuff out there. Or you could watch Seethe Tarpins and a bunch of cuckold storylines lmfao.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

i haven't watched the show in a while, won't be watching tonight, i just let the youtubers fill me in on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> you know, you could go to youtube and watch MLW an hour before RAW comes on. Its not just about AEW there's a whole big world of stuff out there. Or you could watch Seethe Tarpins and *a bunch of cuckold storylines* lmfao.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Hasn't rusev suffered enough now hes being mentioned in the same breath as the months long utter disaster that is whatever Seth Rollins is doing with whoever hes doing it with


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jedah said:


> People still watch this crap?


I don't get it either


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can’t even watch youtube recap shows any more - I’m skipping through ups and downs these days as a maximum


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Oh man, good luck Seth. ? I dont care how they fucking do it but put the title on Bray. 

I know, I’m an idiot but it’s the only way to save the show.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well I'm interested in how much boo can get seth if he opens the show, let's see if it's worse that roman when he beated the undertaker or like elias vs seattle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hell in a Cell Fallout:

I'm not watching this shit show (well probably wasn't going to anyways :brock4)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone who rightfully shat all over the main event and ending but are going to watch it on their TV to give them a rating (or watch at all) are apart of the problem and will continue to excuse WWE to keep pissing you off. In that sense, you deserve *everything* they give you.

You can watch YouTube highlights the next day for certain segments if you need to. There is no excuse. Have a backbone for once.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Donnie said:


> "LAST NIGHT I BURNT THE FANS DOWN, DUDEEEEEEEEE" :Cocky
> 
> The fall of man is tragic, unless the man is someone you have despised since 2008 and you've prayed for this day to come wens3 Tonight is going to be cathartic and orgasmic once the fans boo him. :banderas


I don't think there's any way in hell you're even gonna SEE Seth Rollins tonight. He was bleeding from the mouth last night like he severed an artery. 

Probably because they knew PRECISELY the reaction this would get, and took measures to keep golden boy off the show so he doesn't get a broken nose from somebody who chucks a beer can in his face.

They don't have the balls to bring him out.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I know this won't happen but the best thing the crowd could do is, from the beginning, just boo everything that might in any way have a connection to the Wyatt/Rollins fiasco. From the referee (if he is in the match) to any authority figure that might poke their head out.

If the dumb cunts didn't want either person to lose, DON'T BOOK THE FUCKING MATCH! How hard is that?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SkipMDMan said:


> I know this won't happen but the best thing the crowd could do is, from the beginning, just boo everything that might in any way have a connection to the Wyatt/Rollins fiasco. From the referee (if he is in the match) to any authority figure that might poke their head out.
> 
> If the dumb cunts didn't want either person to lose, DON'T BOOK THE FUCKING MATCH! How hard is that?


No.

The best way to make a statement is to not go to the show and pay for it, let alone watch it on TV or subscribe to the Network. In order for WWE to pay any sort of attention, you have to affect them in their pockets. Chants and booing on the show you paid for live or continue to watch on TV are not only ineffective but counterproductive.

There are wrestling fans and there are WWE fans. Period.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

In for the GOAT Tyson Fury.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

WINNING said:


> No.
> 
> The best way to make a statement is to not go to the show and pay for it, let alone watch it on TV or subscribe to the Network. In order for WWE to pay any sort of attention, you have to affect them in their pockets. Chants and booing on the show you paid for live or continue to watch on TV are not only ineffective but counterproductive.
> 
> There are wrestling fans and there are WWE fans. Period.


True but these people already bought the tickets. So may as well use that voice.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SkipMDMan said:


> True but these people already bought the tickets. So may as well use that voice.


The answer is still no.

If you paid your ticket, booing them will only give them a reason to manipulate the crowd reaction to their favor. That's how they do it in these situations. Showing them indifference or giving them no reaction is more of a statement then reacting.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Frost99 said:


> The FUTURE......this Tuesday


Is Ole at the wheel of that car?

If you're not European you won't get it.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

WINNING said:


> The answer is still no.
> 
> If you paid your ticket, booing them will only give them a reason to manipulate the crowd reaction to their favor. That's how they do it in these situations. Showing them indifference or giving them no reaction is more of a statement then reacting.


We'll have to disagree on this one. If they were so good at manipulation they wouldn't have been in such a downward spiral of viewership. Maybe in the past but no longer.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I haven't watched this crap for like 6 months and this is what I come back to...


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they are going to do what they did with Reigns and not have Rollins appear on the show.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is Ole at the wheel of that car?
> 
> If you're not European you won't get it.


Hopefully not, I need him at the wheel for 30 more games, so he can earn them some CHAMPIONSHIP matches. >

If you're not European you won't get it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

RBrooks said:


> Great, looking forward for Braun getting buried by a celebrity. :renee3


I wouldn't be shocked if two heels come out and then Braun and Fury suddenly team up to fend them off.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if two heels come out and then Braun and Fury suddenly team up to fend them off.


HOW DID YOU KNOW?! ARE YOU A WIZARD OR SOMETHING, PAL? - :vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Call me crazy but I think that Bray will win the title tonight. If that happens it will be solely to create some good "buzz" following the poorly received Smackdown and HIAC. Course correct, Vince. It's not too late and the polloi demand it. LET HIM IN. :mark


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

A side of me want to tune in just to see how or IF they try to damage control last night's shit ending.

Rollins need to stay home tonight...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're 100% gonna pussy out on having Rollins on live TV tonight. I won't be watching though so IDGAF.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're 100% gonna pussy out on having Rollins on live TV tonight. I won't be watching though so IDGAF.


You're dead wrong pal we are going to team up Rollins with Becky to try and shield him from the boos :vince5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> You're dead wrong pal we are going to team up Rollins with Becky to try and shield him from the boos :vince5


They won't. They don't have the balls to put Seth on, and they knew how the fans would react, which is why Rollins was bleeding from the mouth hardcore. He'll be off this show, and maybe he'll even be off the next few, just to shield (irony) him from the fans.

The only way he's on tonight is if they're doing an audible to save his career and putting the title on Bray. If they're not doing that (which they won't), he's gone.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> They won't. They don't have the balls to put Seth on


Yeah. They don't even have the balls to put up the preview for tonight's RAW. Vince must have rewritten the script a billion times already :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Not putting rollins on the show would be the worst thing they could do

Putting him on and not having bray squash him in 4 minutes for the title would be second worst

Either way its gonna be a bad night for WWE. AEW Monday Night Raw. They're gonna be muting the crowd noise all night. It's gonna be nothing but boos and A-E-W and rematch and maybe some CM Punk for the opening segment and if they are LUCKY it will be crickets the rest of the show


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well here's some "Good News" under #WWELogic to "fix" last night's result.....




Spoiler: CLICK HERE



https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/spoiler-main-event-for-wwe-survivor-series/

WWE sent out a tweet hyping a Wyatt vs. Rollins rematch for the Universal Championship for the Survivor Series pay-per-view on November 24th. That announcement has been deleted, likely because they wanted to save the announcement for Monday Night Raw. It could also be that they wanted to hold back on an announcement until after the Crown Jewel pay-per-view.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The crowd reaction should be fun tonight.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Still think Bray's goal was to break Rollins mentally, not win the title.

Feels like the match was booked as some 4D chess "too deep for you" story.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> Well here's some "Good News" under #WWELogic to "fix" last night's result.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL fuck that WWE can suck a big one


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The only way this show would be entertaining is if the crowd shits on the show in its entirety and chants AEW all night.

It's good promotion for the competition.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Frost99 said:


> Well here's some "Good News" under #WWELogic to "fix" last night's result.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL fuck that WWE can suck a big one


Indeed, and this exposes a critical flaw in how WWE thinks about wrestling. They really think that you can just cool off and reheat a performer in a whim as if they were microwave ready food. That is simply not how momentum works. They take the fan's investment for granted and miss crucial moments to elevate a performer and tell a good story with their "trolling" of the fans and the mindset they have over a wrestler's momentum.



Spoiler: Survivor Series



The moment to elevate Wyatt was last night. Him getting a rematch and the title at Survivor Series is a case of too little too late. As much as they'd like to believe it, it simply is not the same.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Frost99 said:


> Well here's some "Good News" under #WWELogic to "fix" last night's result.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mj4



Spoiler



Why do a rematch if you're not gonna put the title on him? Nobody's gonna fucking believe that Bray is winning after what you just did, and you won't let him get pinned or tapped, so what, a DQ? I feel like this means they have to belt Bray at Survivor Series, but I KNOW better. I know it's not going to happen.

Why would you do this twice? You already did it once, why are you doing it a second time?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> :mj4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because...










:ha :ha :ha


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> Well here's some "Good News" under #WWELogic to "fix" last night's result.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just don't get it. The fans wanted Wyatt to win the title last night, that was the time to do it. The moment has passed and putting the title on him at a future date just wouldn't be the same. Not that he'll win the title at any point anyway.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Wait so Survivor Series is no longer gonna be about Smackdown vs RAW matches?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins at gorilla tonight refusing to come out...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

sara sad said:


> Wait so Survivor Series is no longer gonna be about Smackdown vs RAW matches?


Only :vince5 knows.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> Only :vince5 knows.


I think even he doesn't know.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ace said:


> The only way this show would be entertaining is if the crowd shits on the show in its entirety and chants AEW all night.
> 
> It's good promotion for the competition.


Majority walking out at the start would also be nice.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins at gorilla tonight refusing to come out...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

When the biggest attraction of your show is seeing how loud and how long the live audience is gonna shit on your face :ha


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

sara sad said:


> Wait so Survivor Series is no longer gonna be about Smackdown vs RAW matches?


Vince probably forgot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Set for tonight :mark

*“Miz TV” with special guests Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair *

n the wake of Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch’s Hell in a Cell triumph over Sasha Banks and Charlotte Flair’s victory over Bayley to capture her tenth Women’s Title, the two Superstars return to Raw at the top of their game as special guests on “Miz TV.”

The last time the Raw Women’s Champion took to the mic was when she joined The Rock in verbally dissecting King Corbin in humiliating fashion on the FOX premiere of Friday Night SmackDown. For her part, Charlotte is never afraid to engage in answering the tough questions. What chaos will occur tonight when The Man and The Queen come around to talk to The A-Lister?

*The Kabuki Warriors to face Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair in a Champions Showcase*

The Kabuki Warriors are WWE Women’s Tag Team Champions, but these probably aren’t The Kabuki Warriors you’ve come to know and love. After Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross all but questioned their abilities, Asuka & Kairi Sane tapped into the Japanese greats of the past, winning the bout thanks to a spray of green mist from The Empress of Tomorrow that helped put Cross down for three.

Mist or not, Asuka & Sane have taken possession of the gold. And, with it, have been given a chance to show their mettle off right out of the gate. Tonight, they will go head-to-head with Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch and new SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair in a Champions Showcase.

Source


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Poor Kabuki Warriors. They have to eat a loss right after winning the gold.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Set for tonight :mark
> 
> *“Miz TV” with special guests Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair *
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

aliasocfan said:


> Poor Kabuki Warriors. They have to eat a loss right after winning the gold.


Alexa/Nikki and/or Sasha/Bayley will get involved.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

No mention of Rollins or The Fiend fpalm

https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2019-10-07


----------



## Goddess Asuka (Oct 7, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Alexa/Nikki and/or Sasha/Bayley will get involved.


They probably won't. Charlotte is burying Asuka again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV said:


> Call me crazy but I think that Bray will win the title tonight. If that happens it will be solely to create some good "buzz" following the poorly received Smackdown and HIAC. Course correct, Vince. It's not too late and the polloi demand it. LET HIM IN. :mark


If this happens, it will be the clearest signal that PPVs have become house shows, and people can unsub without fear of missing anything


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I think it's time for me to start watching because I have a morbid curiosity to just how bad it can get.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins at gorilla tonight refusing to come out...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Frost99 said:


> Well here's some "Good News" under #WWELogic to "fix" last night's result.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Vince probably just forgot that Survivor Series is Brand v Brand and had to take the tweet down



:heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte/Becky vs the Kabuki Warriors, good to see they already are jobbing Asuka and Kairi :eyeroll


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Charlotte/Becky vs the Kabuki Warriors, good to see they already are jobbing Asuka and Kairi :eyeroll


Actually, I think they'll win. With Sasha losing to Becky and Bayley losing to Charlotte last night, it's a perfect set up for interference to set up Sasha and Bayley against Becky and Charlotte AGAIN on Friday on the day of the draft. It's the last day they can do Horsewomen stuff.

They'll do some interference, Asuka will hit one of them with the green mist, probably Becky because she's not allowed to pin Charlotte, and Becky would get more heat, which WWE loves getting, and the Kabukis will win to establish the fact that they're officially heels, because people still haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

At the risk of repeating myself, I want seth to cut a promo tonight and get completely eviscerated by the crowd. Naturally he is taken aback and slightly bewildered, so he resorts to his fail safe: He just starts spamming suicide dives right and left while the audience laughs at his ineptitude and mediocrity. :Cocky


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> Actually, I think they'll win. With Sasha losing to Becky and Bayley losing to Charlotte last night, it's a perfect set up for interference to set up Sasha and Bayley against Becky and Charlotte AGAIN on Friday on the day of the draft. It's the last day they can do Horsewomen stuff.
> 
> They'll do some interference, Asuka will hit one of them with the green mist, probably Becky because she's not allowed to pin Charlotte, and Becky would get more heat, which WWE loves getting, and the Kabukis will win to establish the fact that they're officially heels, because people still haven't figured that out yet.


Alexa and Nikki could also show up, evening the odds, as well as payback for the green mist, making it an eight women tag.

I can see Vince sticking the knife in further to have the Kabuki Warriors, Sasha and Bayley lose all together just to make his golden girls stand tall once again.

God forbid Asuka and Kairi getting a big win over the two most protected females, after winning the tag titles.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when did they care about stipulations?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, good luck to everyone that watches this live. Was looking at the updated preview for RAW and it still doesn't seem exciting.

49ers vs. Browns is getting my attention.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Frost99 said:


> Well here's some "Good News" under #WWELogic to "fix" last night's result.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tweet looks fake.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel like such an outsider cos I’m still a Seth fan. It’s like Roman all over again. I never agree with WF’s overall opinion lol (except for Mox, but a bunch of people jumped on his bandwagon...)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> Actually, I think they'll win. With Sasha losing to Becky and Bayley losing to Charlotte last night, it's a perfect set up for interference to set up Sasha and Bayley against Becky and Charlotte AGAIN on Friday on the day of the draft. It's the last day they can do Horsewomen stuff.
> 
> They'll do some interference, Asuka will hit one of them with the green mist, probably Becky because she's not allowed to pin Charlotte, and Becky would get more heat, which WWE loves getting, and the Kabukis will win to establish the fact that they're officially heels, because people still haven't figured that out yet.


Becky hasn't been beaten on television for a year and a half.

If wins and losses actually mattered, her next TV loss would be a really big deal. As if WWE even realise she's gone that long without losing though :lol

Yeah, you're probably right anyway. With the Miz TV segment and Survivor Series presumably being champion vs. champion we'll probably get some dissension between Becky and Charlotte, because we need to see them wrestle again for the 875th time.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

did it start yet


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

#BestForBusiness said:


> I'm not watching, but I sincerely hope the crowd shits on the show; especially Rollins.


how do i fix my time 1st


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

i really did my best to DERETE this too, @disqus @myspacce @myspace_tom , truly, 
i was only going to disable my YOUTUBE BEFORE I KILLED MYSELF , but I WAS GOING TO REALLY TRY TO DELETE MY WRESTLING TROLL PAGE FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> I feel like such an outsider cos I’m still a Seth fan. It’s like Roman all over again. I never agree with WF’s overall opinion lol (except for Mox, but a bunch of people jumped on his bandwagon...)


People change their minds on this all the time, most people who are hating on Seth now were cheering him before Mania, but really WWE have dampened him a lot since Mania, and he didn't help himself either.

I never was into Reigns as the top guy, I think he is perfect in the position he is in right now with some occasional main event programs. And I want to see heel Reigns at some point.

Mox is such an incfredible case here. People on here hated on him since his WWE title run and are now acting like they loved him all the time.

For me between the three it was always 1. Seth, 2. Mox, 3. Roman. All have the talent to be top guys if booked correctly, unfortunately WWE misbooked all of them at the top if the card.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Just read on twitter Sasha and Bray "are not medically cleared" to appear tonight. 
If this source is good, I'm thinking they both have kayfabe injuries.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I hope toilet paper is thrown in protest.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2019-10-07#full-detail-40067494

Orton/Rusev on Smackdown was one of the worst matches I have ever seen in my life, why would WWE ever put that abortion on again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> People change their minds on this all the time, most people who are hating on Seth now were cheering him before Mania, but really WWE have dampened him a lot since Mania, and he didn't help himself either.
> 
> I never was into Reigns as the top guy, I think he is perfect in the position he is in right now with some occasional main event programs. And I want to see heel Reigns at some point.
> 
> ...


Yes to the Mox point. People jumped on board cos he shit on Vince and WWE in the podcasts lol. They didn't support him as Dean (cos Dean was LAZY, you know?! ), just as Mox.

And yeah, everyone went nuts when Seth beat Brock at Mania, I was there in person and the pop was tremendous. But then WWE ruined it, the storyline with Becky was the turning point for me. It's just annoying cos Seth seems to be getting the blame for all of this when he wasn't the one who booked the storyline.

And as for Roman, I just roll my eyes when people bring him up as an example now cos 2019 has been his least featured year to date, he hasn't had a single title shot and only one main event on PPV, and it was with The Shield. But I'd say he's more popular than Seth atm lol. He got cheered last night, and the hugging it out with DB helped :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> Actually, I think they'll win. With Sasha losing to Becky and Bayley losing to Charlotte last night, it's a perfect set up for interference to set up Sasha and Bayley against Becky and Charlotte AGAIN on Friday on the day of the draft. It's the last day they can do Horsewomen stuff.
> 
> They'll do some interference, Asuka will hit one of them with the green mist, probably Becky because she's not allowed to pin Charlotte, and Becky would get more heat, which WWE loves getting, and the Kabukis will win to establish the fact that they're officially heels, because people still haven't figured that out yet.


Becky hasn't lost on free TV since May 2018. There's zero chance that streak ends tonight against an undercard tag wrestler. She'll tap out Asuka to get revenge for Royal Rumble. You don't beat the top star and just get away with it forever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

aliasocfan said:


> Just read on twitter Sasha and Bray "are not medically cleared" to appear tonight.
> If this source is good, I'm thinking they both have kayfabe injuries.


Kayfabe injuries? Come on. This is a guy who shrugged off 20 Curb Stomps, a Pedigree, a chair shot to the face, a hammer, a ladder to the face, etc.

He's actually hurt. That's why he was advertised for Survivor Series against Seth and now he's not.

And with that, that's the end of them pushing him as any kind of "top" act. I mean they already didn't, but now he's gonna be a midcarder.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Kratosx23 said:


> Kayfabe injuries? Come on. This is a guy who shrugged off 20 Curb Stomps, a Pedigree, a chair shot to the face, a hammer, a ladder to the face, etc.
> 
> He's actually hurt. That's why he was advertised for Survivor Series against Seth and now he's not.
> 
> And with that, that's the end of them pushing him as any kind of "top" act. I mean they already didn't, but now he's gonna be a midcarder.


It's WWE. I assume logic doesn't have a place here.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Yes to the Mox point. People jumped on board cos he shit on Vince and WWE in the podcasts lol. They didn't support him as Dean (*cos Dean was LAZY, you know*?! ), just as Mox.
> 
> And yeah, everyone went nuts when Seth beat Brock at Mania, I was there in person and the pop was tremendous. But then WWE ruined it, the storyline with Becky was the turning point for me. It's just annoying cos Seth seems to be getting the blame for all of this when he wasn't the one who booked the storyline.
> 
> And as for Roman, I just roll my eyes when people bring him up as an example now cos 2019 has been his least featured year to date, he hasn't had a single title shot and only one main event on PPV, and it was with The Shield. But I'd say he's more popular than Seth atm lol. He got cheered last night, and the hugging it out with DB helped :lol


This, people used to say he was lazy, overrated, bad in ring and nothing special on the mic. Where the hell did those people go? You'd think at least some of the would remain, but no.

I think Seth has been mishandled mainly because they want to fit him into their generic FOTC type character, which they shouldn't. The Becky thing didn't help but I think it was a combination of a lot of things that people started hating on him.

Roman is surely more over than Seth nowadays, but I think that might change pretty quickly if they book him as the main guy on SD again, especially if they try to run the Brock feud again. I like the guy but they have to be careful with his booking.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

think it's over now?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> I feel like such an outsider cos I’m still a Seth fan. It’s like Roman all over again. I never agree with WF’s overall opinion lol (except for Mox, but a bunch of people jumped on his bandwagon...)


You know at least, you can admit when wrestlers make a mistake or don't like the story line they're in. It's not like you defend EVERYTHING they do like the annoying die hards do.

I'm sure there are still fans of him, but the way he's been booked this year has been questionable.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> You know at least, you can admit when wrestlers make a mistake or don't like the story line they're in. It's not like you defend EVERYTHING they do like the annoying die hards do.
> 
> I'm sure there are still fans of him, but the way he's been booked this year has been questionable.


Heh, I totally admit my faves have flaws, cos no wrestler is perfect. And they've had some stinkers of storylines in the past :lol In fact, basically everything WWE has done to Seth since Mania has been really bad. But I still love him haha.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Set for tonight :mark
> 
> *“Miz TV” with special guests Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair *
> 
> ...


:eyeroll

See how long it took for WWE to put on a simply, pointlesss match like this to get some of you to still watch RAW (not saying you but people in general who do this all the time)?

WWE is *very* good at what they do. It's why all this complaining isn't going to do a fucking thing but make people feel foolish. Can't blame WWE fully if people keep falling for it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WINNING said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> See how long it took for WWE to put on a simply, pointlesss match like this to get some of you to still watch RAW (not saying you but people in general who do this all the time)?
> 
> *WWE is very good at what they do*. It's why all this complaining isn't going to do a fucking thing but make people feel foolish. Can't blame WWE fully if people keep falling for it.


Are they really? I feel like a company that's good at what they do doesn't hemorrhage viewers year over year.....


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone want to wager that Vince will come out to a massive pop and the fans will continue cheering and singing along to his music like the idiots that they are?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kratosx23 said:


> Are they really? I feel like a company that's good at what they do doesn't hemorrhage viewers year over year.....


I mean, I was implying in terms of how they take situations like these and spin/manipulate them to make it seem like it isn't their fault and there are *still* a bunch of people who give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Who's here to NOT watch RAW? :jet5

Anyways, I'm excited to see if they have the balls to send Seth out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Here we go fellow masochists!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I still like Seth

I think that for reasons mostly not his fault and mostly out of his control he needs to do a Roman and not be the guy for a while

This was an opportunity to do that and hotshot your hottest act at the same time, see what happens, but nope


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I wonder how many will be in here discussing the show tonight. I want to see how many loyal people there are.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They're opening with a video package of the lesser of two evils from the past week (as far as Raw goes). Says it all about what they think of what happened last night :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not recapping HIAC :lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmaoo, Orton and Corbin just beating down Rusev to start the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the PPV was so bad they didnt even recap the title match lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley deserves better than this storyline.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL they aren't recapping HIAC.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL at not leading with that hiac abortion. :Cocky


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol that makes it look like Rusev has been standing in the ring for an entire week and never left.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

opening up with cuckoldry blood and guts gory crap tonight

interesting decision :booklel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone said Lashley looked like alien
:maury


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, CUCK a Doodle doooo!



Even the commentators don't know what's going on at this point.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Not recapping HIAC :lmao












If you understand the reference. :grin2:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Lashley's eyebrows are tattoos.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More CUCK angles
:heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BLACKED.COM


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now when are they gonna start using the term "Blacked" in this storyline? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is def the last raw I am watching


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DAMN this has gone down the shitter right away
:lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I am in looovvvveeeeee with Raw’s new theme music. Such a good song!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Atlanta Hawks gonna be the next Warriors in a couple years.


----------



## LacunaCoiled (Jul 31, 2019)

Live sex celebration!


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

oh FFS!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao this shit is so ridiculous.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd like WTF


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This angle is abhorrent and a channel changer.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im so fucking HARD


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

jesus christ they went full BLACKED


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow! A lot of people are watching it. Thanks for keeping WWE relevant and giving it attention ?? they don’t deserve loyal customers


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Seriously if I wanted a cuck storyline I would just go to Pornhub.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's not PG.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

why Lana and Lashley hates Rusev so much? did i miss something?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is Cringey as fuck.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

After the bullshit last night they start with this .

FUCK THIS FUCKING COMPANY.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

this is not pg


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How many weeks until we get the Lashley/Lana live sex celebration on RAW?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

lord.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> this is def the last raw I am watching


why watch it at all? I’m watching baseball instead. They don’t deserve you! Why bother watching?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I know it's bad, but when Orton and Corbin are laughing at Rusev :HA :HA


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"What a black day."

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wow! A lot of people are watching it. Thanks for keeping WWE relevant and giving it attention ?? they don’t deserve loyal customers


I came to see the fuckery after last night :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah... I’m out. This isn’t wrestling. It’s shit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

honestly i am loving lashley here and this is so... i dont even know what. im loving it on some perverse cosmic horror level

trying to figure it out would drive me insane


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Absolutely hilarious. 5 star segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And they think that the few people brave enough to keep watching are gonna still watching after THAT?


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

rusev looks like stalin


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I love Corbin and Randy bro'ing around.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Just wanted to see if they'd try to damage control from yesterday, but that doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

we've surpassed the guest host era


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

LAUGH NOW!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It's such good shit. :vince5


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The only good thing about this angle is when Orton and Corbin are in the background dying laughing. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I am literally just watching to see the crowd’s reaction to Seth Rollins


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Yeah... I’m out. This isn’t wrestling. It’s shit.


there are alternatives now. WWE just keeps taking us for granted. I’m never watching again. Stopped last month


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This angle definitely has Heyman all over it.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Rusev now has grounds for an uncontested divorce. :rusevyes

wwe apparently thinks their audience is a bunch of sex starved virgins titillated by this "controversial" angle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. This guy with a neck brace in the first row. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shitty start after a shitty ending
:lol


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Man I'm going back to baseball. Fuck this.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why is king back on commentary?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who cares about tyson fury lol


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

why orton wears his hoddie 24/7?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Rusev should never go into acting, after wrestling.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Tyson Fury is going to sleep with Lana too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is a decent beatdown by rusev :rusevyes


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"I think everyone can relate to what Rusev is going through."



Um, no. Not married and probably wouldn't have stood there looking like a complete tool last week while my wife made out with another dude if I was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> Why is king back on commentary?


Because JR is


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> why watch it at all? I’m watching baseball instead. They don’t deserve you! Why bother watching?


I just want to see the fallout and if the crowd starts to shit on raw


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This crowd is as dead as seth's face reactions. :Cocky


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Rusev should never go into acting, after wrestling.


He looked like he was about to laugh rather than cry.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So WWE again fucks over false advertising and doesn't do the opening match :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Natalya wins in a pre show match last night, which many didnt see, so now she'll have to job on TV to that worthless botch machine.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So they're not even gonna mention The Fiend or Seth Rollins? :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Man I'm going back to baseball. Fuck this.


Nationals/Dodgers much more interesting!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Shitty start after a shitty ending
> :lol


And the shit will continue


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I just want to see the fallout and if the crowd starts to shit on raw


Just keep it a buck you like watching it's okay lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol not a single mention of anything from HIAC, are they gonna go the whole night trying to pretend HIAC didn't happen? is that Vince's solution?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great beatdown by Rusev - destroying Corbin and Orton on his own. At least they had Rusev showing some aggression after last week (and then the shit that happened tonight).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > why watch it at all? I’m watching baseball instead. They don’t deserve you! Why bother watching?
> ...


This.. tonight looks horrible. I'm here to see how bad it gets


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlynch on Miz TV and a tag match against Kabuki Warriors, that's what I am here for :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hawks look so good.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if this wasn't the raw after last night this woulda been pretty good


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

They gonna ignore the Seth-Fiend stuff till the end of the show, watch out


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> He looked like he was about to laugh rather than cry.


Right? Like he enjoyed getting cucked.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

No Word of Rollins so far lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Wow! A lot of people are watching it. Thanks for keeping WWE relevant and giving it attention ?? they don’t deserve loyal customers


It's what happens when people are used to taking the safe route and giving a mediocre company the benefit of the doubt for years rather than going outside that safe space and using their inactive backbone to finally make a stand.

It is what it is. It'll happen all over again once Crown Jewel hits. :kobelol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181336410155966464


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yankees/Twins in 30 minutes.

:rusevyes


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> They gonna ignore the Seth-Fiend stuff till the end of the show, watch out


yes

this has heyman all over it

dont say a word then "spring" it at the end


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll admit I like a Blacked video as much as the next guy, but this TV PG attempt is so lame af.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to see the fallout and if the crowd starts to shit on raw
> ...


thats the sad part, why would anyone keep giving money to some one that doesn’t like their fans? People are loyal to cult leaders I guess


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, that was a worthless start to the show. Does that senile hack Vince really think someone is interested in soft core porn? Dumbass. It's now off at my house.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A last woman standing match is super forced for this nothing feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least Rusev got over? I don't know


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The good oleeee pretend last night didn’t happen I see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

This made be change channel to dancing with the stars.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Seth is apparently in witness protection. :Cocky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Charlotte's hair lol

They are trying, but I'd pick 3 women in that photo before her.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Might have a "Last fan standing" match by the end of the night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody else noticed they have not mentioned the main event from last night LOL


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Natalya kinda looking like the Fiend's mask.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I felt embarrassed watching that Lana & Bob stuff. Lana's SO pretty though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Starting with a cuck angle followed by Natalya/Lacey Evans? Do they want people to stick around?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> This.. tonight looks horrible. I'm here to see how bad it gets


its very tellnig Seth has not been mentinoed yet


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

WINNING said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! A lot of people are watching it. Thanks for keeping WWE relevant and giving it attention ?? they don’t deserve loyal customers
> ...


yeah people are all talk. They get mad yet tune in the next day. It’s all empty bullshit. At least I can sleep good knowing I don’t watch their crap or give them money. AEW deserves my business!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good thing there's a mildly decent MNF game tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're completely gonna ignore Seth/The Fiend tonight or they're gonna wait till the end of the show to talk about it. I'm not being baited to sit through RAW to wait and see. Fuck off. :cornettefu

Have fun with the shitshow guys. See y'all on Wednesday.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd rather see Lacey managing Lashley, if you know what I am saying. :curry2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> thats the sad part, why would anyone keep giving money to some one that doesn’t like their fans? People are loyal to cult leaders I guess


You like it too though lol.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

I’m here for the Bukkake Warriors.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


You know what's funny ?

They used an image of Asuka holding the smackdown belt but replace the belt XD


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Natalya's contour on point.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Vince is underestimating AEW. He keeps putting on crappy shows and people keep giving him money. This is why corporations and the rich are still powerful because people have no balls to stand up! It’s sad!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Green Shirt Guy not there. Even he quit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The King doesn't realize why a submission that puts extreme pressure on one of the legs and the small of the back may be helpful in a LMS match, before quickly remembering why it could be helpful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

:lmao they really tried to get a 9 count off that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

For the first time in a year, I tuned in to see the dumpster fire that would be the crowd reaction

But after that start and now a Natalya match I am off again - i guess for another year.... or more

It’s just.... bad tv - and that is sad

Sad sad sad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > This.. tonight looks horrible. I'm here to see how bad it gets
> ...


I know right about the main event in the beginning of the show


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll show you Wow cable. Knock out some of my channels will you? You won't make me watch Raw. I'll play Sekiro instead. Bastards.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > thats the sad part, why would anyone keep giving money to some one that doesn’t like their fans? People are loyal to cult leaders I guess
> ...


uhh I only watch AEW. I’m on here to get people to switch to them. I hate WWE


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Green Shirt Guy not there. Even he quit.


Once that guy stops showing up, you officially know shit is fucked.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Green Shirt Guy not there. Even he quit.


no long hair guy and mom either? This is big!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Green Shirt Guy not there. Even he quit.


Hahahahaha
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:heston 
:heston


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I am chomping at the bit to see the ratings tomorrow. :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> uhh I only watch AEW. I’m on here to get people to switch to them. I hate WWE


Yeah sure bruh lol. But have fun with your quest lol


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Lmaoo, Orton and Corbin just beating down Rusev to start the show.


Think of how much money they just saved on pyro with the cold open!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> uhh I only watch AEW. I’m on here to get people to switch to them. I hate WWE


People dont need to switch...they can actually watch both. What a concept!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

What did they chant before the ads?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Natalya : Not Moving at all to standing up in 1s...


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

If anyone had a sliver of doubt remaining, time to recognize that raw is the B Show. :fact


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I’m really tired of this veteran push Natalya gets. I think it would be better suited to someone like Mickie James who actually has legendary status.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > uhh I only watch AEW. I’m on here to get people to switch to them. I hate WWE
> ...


youre such a WWE loyalist. Always have been. It’s unreal to me. Are you allergic to fun? You are entertained by having your intelligence insulted?


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Have Shayna squash Becky the nerd and these other two nobodies


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > uhh I only watch AEW. I’m on here to get people to switch to them. I hate WWE
> ...


name a positive about WWE


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Reading comments about RAW is more fun than actually watching RAW.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah sure bruh lol. But have fun with your quest lol


You better be careful! He’s monitoring this thread!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> uhh I only watch AEW. I’m on here to get people to switch to them. I hate WWE


Dude get out of this thread, you're coming off as a troll. We get it, you think you're so great cos you only watch AEW


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I was pleased to see an AEW advert during that break. mega :bjpenn


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> name a positive about WWE


LOL....they subverted our expectations last night. Who would have thought that a no-DQ match could end in a DQ?!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RubberbandGoat said:


> name a positive about WWE


No one has died in the ring in a while.


That's about it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dio sucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> You better be careful! He’s monitoring this thread!


It's just so strange lol


----------



## LacunaCoiled (Jul 31, 2019)

Why do we do this to ourselves, why?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

49ers looking damn good, already.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

In all seriousness, the start of this show SUCK.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That's a nice office chair.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I came to walk the dog is there anything I'm missing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's way too many 9 counts in this match lol, mix it up a little!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It doesnt come on for me until later.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

All this nonstop acti....er I mean counting!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I came to walk the dog is there anything I'm missing


A D+ last woman standing match


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> name a positive about WWE


smackdown set stage

bork entrance in smackdown


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181365129176334339


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Flair/Steamboat ain't got nothing on this. :heston


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

what the fuck is this shit.. end this match already jesus christ


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> There's way too many 9 counts in this match lol, mix it up a little!


Agreed it has slowed the match to a crawl.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This match is way too long


----------



## LacunaCoiled (Jul 31, 2019)

What was that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natayla is trash.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> There's way too many 9 counts in this match lol, mix it up a little!


Yeah this match is making me question if Nattie is the ring general I though she was lol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I came to walk the dog is there anything I'm missing


Not watching, but I'm sure it's as riveting as what came out of your dog.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> It's just so strange lol


It’s even funnier that he’s lying about not watching. He’s been in basically every SmackDown thread obsessing over Daniel Bryan’s every move. But I’m sure he’s not tuning in. He’s just monitoring haha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so bad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just stay down for the 10, pls.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nattie on dat slip n slide :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is such a poorly booked match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I came to walk the dog is there anything I'm missing
> ...


Well it is still on LOL I'm amazed I guess they're competing with the all Elite wrestling 20-minute matches haha


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

King stop trying to do the high voice. It worked when you were a heel


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

King had to grab all those pages that have his scripted one liners on them.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

How long is this boring shitshow going on?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this has to be the most 9 counts in a match.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man Lacey is whoopin some ass tonight :mark


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is King writing a book? Why does he have so much paper?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No table break, ouch


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This first half hour is indicative of a company that doesn't give af.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think that with this new season going on they should just go to 2 hours LOL I think 3 hours is just too much


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It’s even funnier that he’s lying about not watching. He’s been in basically every SmackDown thread obsessing over Daniel Bryan’s every move. But I’m sure he’s not tuning in. He’s just monitoring haha


I mean that's just how most forums work. Nobody watches anything WWE, but know everything going on to the smallest detail.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't even remember why these two hate each other or to the degree that it warrants a LWS match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


ok that just looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Hpn said:


> NXT. Better than watching Cody parade around his token slave I mean wife


Of course, this would be posted by a wrestling fan.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HOLY FUCK WHO BOOKED THIS SHIT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Is King writing a book? Why does he have so much paper?


Maybe it's "The Life and Times of my horrible season premiere return' LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well guys who are reading this I came to walk my dog and he took a big dump and I guess that was more interesting than the match I missed right now right LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way too many 9 counts this is ridiculous.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Dio doesn't even sound like he cares about Lacey being thrown from the stage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This shit...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao what the hell


Chan Hung said:


> Well it is still on LOL I'm amazed I guess they're competing with the all Elite wrestling 20-minute matches haha


Yeah idk why they've been doing the overly long shit. Especially with them.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Natalya wins!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Nicky Midss said:


> King stop trying to do the high voice. It worked when you were a heel


and when he was 20 years younger


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Its a good match with actual story reasons for it to happen what y'all bitching about. Although Lacey should have won


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Feels so fucking weird why Tyson Fury is on WWE :ha


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

That was fucking brutal


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Hpn said:


> NXT. Better than watching Cody parade around his token slave I mean wife


NXT? lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How many bloody kids does that Tyson guy have? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn bro. How many kids you got?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

does UK not sell condoms? jesus christ


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

that was a fucking slow powerbomb


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > uhh I only watch AEW. I’m on here to get people to switch to them. I hate WWE
> ...


im just amazed how a person can have horrible taste! You are a fan of a corporation that hates its consumers. You’re why we can’t have nice things


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I don't even remember why these two hate each other or to the degree that it warrants a LWS match.


If I recall she called Nattie a nasty and did the sharpshooter


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacey :buried


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

lol and now Natalya is standing after 5 count and no selling any impact :beckylol

embarrassing stuff.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Terrible finish, why put Natty over like that this stage of her career?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao what the hell
> 
> 
> Chan Hung said:
> ...


I agree that's one complaint I have with all Elite is that those guys need to start cutting matches shorter and they did a fairly okay job with dynamite but still I don't want the WWE to do the same thing especially with stuff like this haha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I want Heath Slater to go up to Tyson Fury start to speak and then say nevermind and walk away.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TheAppler said:


> does UK not sell condoms? jesus christ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Its a good match with actual story reasons for it to happen what y'all bitching about. Although Lacey should have won


Ehhh idk if it's last woman standing worthy. I mean they did have a mini feud, but it wasn't that intense.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I’m watching mnf. So disgusted with this company and yes I’ll be watching AEW, hopefully somehow Wyatt gets over there. I could go into many ways that match was ridiculous last night, most have been covered. 

I’ll just say on top of it would have been nice to have a mature audience warning (did I miss it?), I like gore but didn’t want my 7 year old seeing that I had to break kayfabe so she didn’t think Seth was dead. She is a huge fiend fan by the way (and undertaker) I don’t know why. 

I was all set to buy shirts and the mask, gloves everything right after the match so she could celebrate him winning the belt. Oh well won’t get my money and I cancelled the network. 

Then we don’t even get an explanation tonight, get soft porn and some boring women’s match between two nobodies? Turned it off.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Nattie wins the feud? The fuck was the point of this.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

RubberbandGoat said:


> im just amazed how a person can have horrible taste! You are a fan of a corporation that hates its consumers. You’re why we can’t have nice things


You should respect that not everybody thinks the same as you and try to be a ton less annoying. :bryanlol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hoping this means Lacey gets sent back to NXT and try to learn how to wrestle.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> im just amazed how a person can have horrible taste! You are a fan of a corporation that hates its consumers. You’re why we can’t have nice things


Why the hell are you even in this thread? You hate WWE, so you spend your time posting in a thread about it. Go spend your time doing something else if you hate it so much. Stop "monitoring" this thread, like you're some kind of authority on what people can like


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree that's one complaint I have with all Elite is that those guys need to start cutting matches shorter and they did a fairly okay job with dynamite but still I don't want the WWE to do the same thing especially with stuff like this haha


Idk maybe they're just getting bad at stealing from the competition. Not a fan of long matches, but they work with good workers and good stories. This match had neither lol.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Black!!!!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HES ALIVE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Aleister Black took his dark room to RAW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Have they mentioned anything yet about the main event from last night LOL I'm barely getting home


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, Aleister Black? Isn't he on Smackdown?! The draft hasn't begun yet lol so they can't have switched him yet LOL.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Too...pick......a.......fight...
With.
.

Meeeeeee


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its very telling that they've not recapped or even mentioned the Universal title match, normally you'd see a recap at the start, the announcers talking about it but they've completely ignored it lol, Vince knows how bad he fucked up and is just gonna pretend it didn't even happen. Cause he knows once Seth or The Fiend or the match is brought up the arena will be showered in boos and AEW chants, so he's not gonna give anyone the chance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just give him a full fledge feud already. So much midcard talent they could be using.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh no, those Komen scammers again...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my god they have Black in the closet again??


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > im just amazed how a person can have horrible taste! You are a fan of a corporation that hates its consumers. You’re why we can’t have nice things
> ...


eh it’s useless. I tried. People just keep having shitty taste. Don’t respond back! Later!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Has Black been injured? Seems like he hasn't been around lately. Oh god and now the Street Profits...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AOP knocks on Black's door and starts speaking a foreign language.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone who does backstage promos is a sign that wwe doesn't think they can do it live in front of a crowd and I actually really like aleister.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Have they mentioned anything yet about the main event from last night LOL I'm barely getting home


They have barely mentioned there was any kind of event last night at all.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

God bless Alister Black. Must suck to be reading these promos where you say a bunch of none sense and try your hardest to sell it as genuine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Please send these idiots back to nxt


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Is 'we want the smoke' a drug reference?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's kind of weird he won't just go pick a fight with somebody lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Millions of dollas, millions of dollas, millions of dollas...


Oh wait, wrong stereotypical black team.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

I mean, let these guys wrestle and let Charly or Renee to their job.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

New raw game for kids. Where in the world is seth rollins?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This.


----------



## OswaldMosley (Oct 6, 2019)

Donnie said:


> He got a BIG pop last night. Oh wait, everyone hates him
> 
> Eat shit, you untalented fucking douchebag.
> 
> Raw will be horrendous, and I don't know if I can stomach it any longer.


Even in a 4 person stable in ROH he was the 4th most likable member.


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

God these 2 clowns are so cringe. How can anyone think they are funny or entertaining.


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

God i hate these two jokers


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

street prophets aren't half as funny and charismatic as they think they are


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

These guys are getting crickets lmfao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> eh it’s useless. I tried. People just keep having shitty taste. Don’t respond back! Later!


LOL you don't tell me what to do mate. You're the one wasting your time camping out in a thread for something that you hate :shrug


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Bring back Cryme Tyme for god sake.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JRL said:


> Is 'we want the smoke' a drug reference?


Nah it's basically means "we can fight if that's what you trying to do"


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I can't stand this minstrel/greek chorus bollocks. Who needs these clowns recapping everything?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mafia Stable!!!!!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Crowd is as dead as a corpus christi one.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

wwe blew it with braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm tired of Tyson already lol and he hasn't even done anything yet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

OswaldMosley said:


> Even in a 4 person stable in ROH he was the 4th most likable member.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WAR WAR WAR WA... oh wait


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This guy is no McGregor.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Charley's lips look like a living Snapchat filter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I am back and it looks like I did not miss much haha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JRL said:


> Is 'we want the smoke' a drug reference?


*The smoke*

*Physical or verbal conflict
"Heat"
Controversy*

Friend 1: "Hand me the controller bro, I wanna play you in 2K"
Friend 2: "Nah fam... you can't handle the smoke"
Friend 1: "STFU I want ALL the smoke ni**a"

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=The smoke


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay that is not at all how I expected Tyson Fury’s voice to sound like [emoji2960]


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

"He threw Dolphin at me" :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Charley's lips look like a living Snapchat filter.


Problem?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

When Viking Raiders music hit, thought it was Richochet at first, then I was like nah, that's most likely Corbin coming out, for a sec then thought it was aleister Black. 

Way too many people get the lights turned off unwarranted. And now that Naomi is MIA, it should really only be Mustafa Ali and Taker.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Problem?


Absolutely not. I would very much like to get a closer look.


----------



## OswaldMosley (Oct 6, 2019)

JTB33b said:


> I think they are going to do what they did with Reigns and not have Rollins appear on the show.


Not even a cancer diagnosis is going to save Rollins at this point.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Weird to hear the sort of accent on WWE I hear at work.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Going to be honest, I completely forgot these two were the RAW tag champs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you guys think if WWE had the same travel schedule as AEW the stars would bring more energy?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the heck is that thing on the back of Dolph's pants?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Was that the heavily promoted Tyson Fury promo? :sodone


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rexmundi said:


> Was that the heavily promoted Tyson Fury promo? :sodone


Yeah...was not even in front of the live crowd. He must be interfering with whatever Strowman is doing later.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> What the heck is that thing on the back of Dolph's pants?


his Ass.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

this crowd is dead. can't blame them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Continuum said:


> his Ass.


Dolph has his ass on the outside of his pants?  :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> What the heck is that thing on the back of Dolph's pants?





Continuum said:


> his Ass.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> Dolph has his ass on the outside of his pants?  :lol


absolutely, positively 100% yes. his mom doesnt thunk its weird at all...Do you sthink its weird?!?!?!??!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

If there is no seth at the 9:00pm hour, there is a good chance he might not appear at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Continuum said:


> absolutely, positively 100% yes. his mom doesnt thunk its weird at all...Do you sthink its weird?!?!?!??!


I have no idea what you're talking about :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It feels like if they were not even trying tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow the 1st hour has sucked
:mj2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> It feels like they are not even trying tonight


It's almost like this is a punishment to us for yesterday even though it's all on them LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181373660990492675


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm surprised the fans have not chanted boring LOL


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Between this, smackdown, and hiac, wwe is killing a whole damn state. roud


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

This match has no energy. Why is it that dynamite and nxt has energy from the crowd but not raw and smackdown?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What's with the long boring matches? Keep this shit short 
:mj2


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> What the heck is that thing on the back of Dolph's pants?


I think it's 2 of this silhouette back to back.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are the fans sitting there silent? start chanting AEW or boring or something, hijack this fucking show and show Vince he can hide Seth and The Fiend all night and it still wont make us forget.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Otis > ivar.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> This match has no energy. Why is it that dynamite and nxt has energy from the crowd but not raw and smackdown?


Tons more fans in a WWE ring yet quiet as crickets :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about :lol


Raw* is* zombie. Raw had my brain for breakfast


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

It feels like I've seen this before lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is some boring shit 
:heston


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> This match has no energy. Why is it that dynamite and nxt has energy from the crowd but not raw and smackdown?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW shirt in like 7th or 8th row.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

How did that guy get into the arena wearing an AEW shirt??


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> AEW shirt in like 7th or 8th row.


OMG MONDAY NIGHT WARRRR!!!!!! Paul levesque...MICHEL HIGGENBOTTOM, I SEE YOU AT THE ALAMOOO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That should have been the finish tbh


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love when the champions constantly fucking lose on TV.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome back Black lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Black took his clothes off now, he's serious :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Black heading to the ring. :mark


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ziggler was a star in that tag match. Decent match.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Please just let Cesaro answer Aleister's challenge again.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

is someone in the crowd dressed like wyatt circa 2013?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Seeeth :





:Cocky


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was decent match told a decent story y'all need to stop moaning and just shut off the Tv


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WTF the Singh Brothers doing here? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the fuck are those two fools wearing? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. What a fucking shit show
:lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK who are these pink clowns? My eyes just got assaulted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now the fucking Singh Brothers are out there? i swear they're lucky AEW doesn't come on mondays, this fucking company would die so fast.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:maury :heston


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

and now 205 geeks.. k i'm out.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

JRL said:


> Please just let Cesaro answer Aleister's challenge again.


Or not. Fuck it.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Trophies said:


> WTF the Singh Brothers doing here? :lol


jobbing


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

what the hell?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Black upping his attire game


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They REALLY are not even trying


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Black's gonna fuck them up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The best theme in the E is back :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait..So No Mention of Seth nor Bray??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait..So No Mention of Seth nor Bray??


Maybe if no one mentions it, we can all agree it never happened.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait..So No Mention of Seth nor Bray??


Wouldn't be surprised if they give it a week until the heat dies down from their fuck up from last night.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They REALLY are not even trying


This will be the epitome of a filler show (as expected)


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice dragon sleeper, dis man is legit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum can't stop marveling at Black's tattoos haha :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Wait..So No Mention of Seth nor Bray??
> ...


That's my theory..they are trying.to ignore it. Lmao


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm confused, are they still called the Singh Brothers or are they back to being called the Bollywood Boyz?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This has only been on for an hour and 15 minutes...feels like 3. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A wild Aliester black appears!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Still no mention of HITC ahaha


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm confused, are they still called the Singh Brothers or are they back to being called the Bollywood Boyz?


The whoTheFCares Boyz


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait..So No Mention of Seth nor Bray??


If you say seth 5 times, legend has it he'll appear and start spamming suicide dives. :Cocky


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This was always going to be a filler episode of RAW since the draft starts on Friday. Did people expect to see the start of new feuds or something?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this isn't even watchable as background noise anymore


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still not a single word about HIAC :heston


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Still no mention of HITC ahaha


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

rexmundi said:


> If you say seth 5 times, legend has it he'll appear and start spamming suicide dives. :Cocky


But if you say Seth 6 times a referee will come and DQ you.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

How long you reckon before Aleister Black is turned into jobber or comedy character


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

it would be hysterical if the main event of hiac is never mentioned ever again


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

First mention of The Fiend is in 2K20 commercial haha.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Would be funny if AEW beat RAW in the ratings this week.
It feels like they are not even trying with this show tonight.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

looper007 said:


> How long you reckon before Aleister Black is turned into jobber or comedy character


Well he's not going to be some main stay main eventer or anything. I'd expect he settles into the mid card and the US/IC Title scene.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

looper007 said:


> How long you reckon before Aleister Black is turned into jobber or comedy character


Black and Fiend dance off in three weeks.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Punk_316 said:


> it would be hysterical if the main event of hiac is never mentioned ever again


They have a excuse this week to keep them off TV cause both characters had a tough HIAC match. But they definitely won't mention that match if they can.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Halfway through the show and they legit haven't mentioned yesterdays main event lmao. This is how Rome falls folks.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Black and Fiend dance off in three weeks.


I actually would look to see it lol. I just see this Black thing been such stop and start for ages. I just don't think Vince sees anything in him. Such a shame.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd love to see aleister v brock. It could be damn good if the booking gave it a chance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Halfway through the show and they legit haven't mentioned yesterdays main event lmao. This is how Rome falls folks.


When you DONT mention your world champ the next day!!!
:maury 
:maury


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

looper007 said:


> I actually would look to see it lol. I just see this Black thing been such stop and start for ages. I just don't think Vince sees anything in him. Such a shame.


WWE has multiple personality disorder. They do a great job with video packages and a decent job building up some interesting characters. Then the bell rings.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

wwe Tyson rating scale:

Mike Tyson
Tyson Kidd
Tyson Fury :heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Punk_316 said:


> it would be hysterical if the main event of hiac is never mentioned ever again


That would be a great idea, because it was total shit.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rexmundi said:


> I'd love to see aleister v brock. It could be damn good if the booking gave it a chance.


He lose in ten seconds knowing Vince.

Can't see it happening, I think Black's name should be "Stop Start". It's just his main roster career down to a tee, he do something for a week or two, something about knocking on his door and been in a tag. Get a win or two then disappear again cause they don't know what to with him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Braun vs Tyson apology tour as the MAIN EVENT? 
:mj2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Shoutout to the five people doing their best to defend this RAW. Like lambs to the slaughter. :kobelol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

You know it's the B Show when they spend so much time recapping smackdown.

Props to wwe for showing the entire kofi/Brock match in the recap. :brock4


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Cain should have gone to aew. These fools can't book a third grade play.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rexmundi said:


> You know it's the B Show when they spend so much time recapping smackdown.
> 
> Props to wwe for showing the entire kofi/Brock match in the recap. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/uSf7hLd.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Brock" class="inlineimg" />


And ZERO recap of the Main Event last night 
:mj


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

"Dear WWE universe. What you witnessed last night was an illusion, not a PPV produced by WWE"


Thanks
-Stephanie Meekmahan


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rey's mask look sick. He's putting on a master class promo right now. Speaking from the truth.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Continuum said:


> "Dear WWE universe. What you witnessed last night was an illusion, not a PPV produced by WWE"
> 
> 
> Thanks
> -Stephanie Meekmahan


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WINNING said:


> Shoutout to the five people doing their best to defend this RAW. Like lambs to the slaughter. :kobelol


Once the start saying to you "to turn the Tv off, if you don't like", you know they are losing their own will to defend WWE.

I've only seen one person defend it tonight.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I prefer AJ on his own.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The OC's song should be called "Generic Theme #7"


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Halfway through raw. WOW. :heston


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I got home late tonight and I am just tuning in. Did I miss anything good?

I see they have Black on Raw tonight, and he is doing the same thing that he did on Smackdown.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

rexmundi said:


> If you say seth 5 times, legend has it he'll appear and start spamming suicide dives. :Cocky


If you say Seth 5 times, a house show gets cancelled due to low ticket sales.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

lucha house party v the oc. LOL. I feel bad for the audience who paid money for tickets
What a horseshit filler show thus far.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I got home late tonight and I am just tuning in. Did I miss anything good?
> 
> I see they have Black on Raw tonight, and he is doing the same thing that he did on Smackdown.


YEs, YES you did. what ya gonna do now? feel baaad??? you should! you're not a real fan!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've maintained for awhile now (since Mox left tbh) that I basically watch to support my faves now. On this Raw I have seen none of them cos WWE is acting like Seth doesn't exist right now, Drew is still hurt (presumably?) and Roman is on the other show, and my favourite main roster woman, Sasha, should have won last night but didn't. So there's not much for me to get interested in.

I just don't appreciate people trolling this thread like that guy who was "monitoring" it like some kind of internet tough guy :lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

raymond1985 said:


> If you say Seth 5 times, a house show gets cancelled due to low ticket sales.


If you say Seth 5 times, his fans will pretend he is over. :Cocky


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So jobber matches galore today!!
:cole


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

This show is unwatchable for even 30 minutes, and that's 30 minutes that doesn't consist of the women's wrestling garbage that saturates every Raw.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rexmundi said:


> If you say Seth 5 times, his fans will pretend he is over. :Cocky


Sure, let's ignore the fact that Seth Rollins was over with crowds up until recently.

Your mocking act is getting old.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> lucha house party v the oc. LOL. I feel bad for the audience who paid money for tickets
> What a horseshit filler show thus far.


Actually, I was thinking that this show has been a 2/10 so far. I feel so bad for anyone paying for this utter shit
:mj2


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I wouldn't be shocked if this show does under 2 mil


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Yay lucha job party vs the original job party


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

So did Renee get the pink slip officially?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alright, I'm putting this on my ipad and watching a movie. :lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Sure, let's ignore the fact that Seth Rollins was over with crowds up until recently.
> 
> Your mocking act is getting old.


Not as old as your sycophancy.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Probably the final hour of the show will be devoted to MizTV with the women and women's wrestling garbage:lol

Can't wait for the ratings tomorrow, esp the final hour.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if this show does under 2 mil


It won't - probably 2.2M.

It's the show afterwards, and the one after that which will feel the impact.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

bets they close the show with the women's tag match and ignore the world title entirely?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There once was a time where Karl Andersen was decent but now he is very bland.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They have not mentioned HIAC, Seth or Bray ONCE this entire episode. 

Smart of them not to bring it up, the crowd will eat them alive for it.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Have they seriously not even referenced Seth, The Fiend, or the UV Title at all so far? Man, they know they done fucked up.
Seems like they are going to gloss over the title match from last night as quickly and neatly as they can and carry on with the feud as though HIAC never happened.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE always get the corniest luchador acts.

Psicosis and La Parka ruled in WCW.

Pentagon is the man now.

WWE has clowns.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why are these masked geeks getting this much offense?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Punk_316 said:


> bets they close the show with the women's tag match and ignore the world title entirely?


Yeah, in all likelihood:lol


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope these cowards address the elephant the room. I want to see this crowds reaction...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How's RAW? I was hoping for some fiend fallout, so I am DVRing it. Am I wasting my time in doing so?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE always get the corniest luchador acts.
> 
> Psicosis and La Parka ruled in WCW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn the crowd has been dead


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The OC fucking suck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV said:


> How's RAW? I was hoping for some fiend fallout, so I am DVRing it. Am I wasting my time in doing so?


They have not mentioned the main event all night


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Have they seriously not even referenced Seth, The Fiend, or the UV Title at all so far? Man, they know they done fucked up.
> Seems like they are going to gloss over the title match from last night as quickly and neatly as they can and carry on with the feud as though HIAC never happened.


It's like the Bray Wyatt vs Finn Balor feud from 2017. It never happened.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OC going life and death with Braun's food :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

greasykid1 said:


> Have they seriously not even referenced Seth, The Fiend, or the UV Title at all so far? Man, they know they done fucked up.
> Seems like they are going to gloss over the title match from last night as quickly and neatly as they can and carry on with the feud as though HIAC never happened.


Yep. Theyll separate them DRAFT time and pretend this never occured.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Censey said:


> I hope these cowards address the elephant the room. I want to see this crowds reaction...


The thing is, everyone watching is so distracted by the fact that we NEED the situation to be addressed, and it's getting ignored, that everything that's happened on the show just seems like bullshit.

If they'd just addressed it in the first 10 minutes and made it clear that we're still building to a Seth/Fiend payoff, we'd at least be prepared to watch the rest of the show without this irritation in the back of our minds.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lheurch said:


>












AEW needs to sign the OG La Parka. LA Park or whatever he has to legally go by now.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

AJ appears to be the most over tonight so far. Not really surprising.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181379117834493952


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV said:


> How's RAW? I was hoping for some fiend fallout, so I am DVRing it. Am I wasting my time in doing so?


So far, yeah.. pretty much...


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

TALK ABOUT LAST NIGHT’S MAIN EVENT, YOU COWARDS!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE always get the corniest luchador acts.
> 
> Psicosis and La Parka ruled in WCW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why even get heat on them?

This is going nowhere and they're always fodder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> They have not mentioned the main event all night


YOWIE WOWIE. :CENA :sodone


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Styles Clash off the ropes looks unnecessarily dangerous.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, will THEY talk about it now??
:lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Where’s Seth.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

They giving props to the Becky / Sasha match now...and it was a good match.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Ace said:


> The OC fucking suck.


If it was AEW or 1996 WCW, we'd be seeing an edgy OC in a feud with may be the Shield with edgier/badass versions of Reigns and Ambrose(ambivalent about Rollins really), or Reigns and Usos; which would be the focus of the show.

Since it's the WWE, all you get is women's wrestling garbage, Rollins and Kofi as champs, New Day throwing pancakes, and AJ Styles/OC being directionless and bland. Oh, and Rusev as a disturbed cuck:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Crowd. What a miserable sack of shit show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally something worthwhile coming up.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

They'll bury the main even shit from last night in the 3rd hour when no one is watching


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

there might be a twist ending tonight, but i doubt it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Poor Crowd. What a miserable sack of shit show.


Good, I hope they continue to put out shit shows so AEW can grow and this company can finally die.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>


La Parka would be king of wrestling if he was in his prime today.

Who the fuck would be a bigger star?


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Good, I hope they continue to put out shit shows so AEW can grow and this company can finally die.


After the shit show last night, you can’t even blame the crowd for being dead, really.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The real show is tomorrow when the ratings come in.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PrinceofPush said:


> After the shit show last night, you can’t even blame the crowd for being dead, really.


I'm following from Twitter and they're getting torn apart in the comments.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> The real show is tomorrow when the ratings come in.


Bring on the bum ratings. It will give out good entertainment.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Miz with an earpiece for MizTV. Some shenanagans about to go down maybe?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are talking a lot about Smackdown on Friday.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Reading through the comments I can see that they still have said nothing about the main event last night. What a bunch of pussies they are. I knew they would act like nothing happened. :aryep


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Welp, this loser. Time to do the dishes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181387618120060928


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Love to see The Bex with the steam again.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

WOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

King is clearly off his meds if he really believes that Miz will be drafted first.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am so tired of both Becky and Charlotte. I much prefer Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The SD women's title back where it belongs :banderas


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Love her making Miz open the ropes like the peasant he is.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm surprised Dana Brooke hasn't come out and cut a 20 minute promo yet.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, but I really like Ric Flair's remix music they are using for Charlotte.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Miz never misses an opportunity to plug his movies :lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

the woman of 100 faces, charlotte!


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky can't promo for shit.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

kind if sad they are embarrassed by their decision last night,they arent discussing it. lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Less than an hour for a Fiend update.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charlotte might just be more unbearable then the Super Cena era.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL Miz never misses an opportunity to plug his movies :lol


that's why deluded 'hollywood star' is the gimmick of his career.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Punk_316 said:


> the woman of 100 faces, charlotte!


Lol dont forget her standard promos "bow down to the queen wooooo nature boy"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Seth and Becky cut the exact same promo after winning lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181387618120060928


I fucking loved Duckman


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Becky is definitely the dom. :Cocky :beckylol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a shitty show


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

The miz is such a try hard. So insufferably arrogant, and not in a good way. I can't stand him on my tv.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

charlotte's face looks scary tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Kabuki Warriors got mics!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is Paige? Isn't she their mouthpiece?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz's face as Becky & Charlotte were arguing :lol

I love Asuka & Kairi but they do need Paige there to talk for them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hot Asian Mamis...lol


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

Lacey vs Natalya was great to watch.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

....and they're still talking. Complete with a dead crowd. Nice.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Where is Paige? Isn't she their mouthpiece?


banging ronnie radke and plugging shitty cosmetics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi looks cute as fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liked how they scripted Becky and Charlotte there, they are still keeping the tension alive moving into Survivor Series.

Also loving Asuka/Kairi cutting their promo in Japanese, exactly as it should be.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Charlotte's make-up makes her look very masculine tonight.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I have no idea what they're saying but I would do unspeakable things to both of them


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also I bet Miz is glad that now he's a face, he no longer gets beaten up by his guests on MizTV :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The things I'd do to Asuka wens3


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Kabuki's are definitely bangin' :curry2


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kairi.









Baka ne!!


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

How are guys not changing the channel when Miz and a bunch of women(that aren't Scarlett Bordeaux or Mandy Rose)are talking/wrestling is beyond me.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Punk_316 said:


> charlotte's face looks scary tonight


Your nuts. Charlotte is smoking hot. Tall, Blonde, fit. Just how I like my women.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I already dig heel Kabuki’s ??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not going to lie, Kabuki Warriors screaming in Japanese is pretty hot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Where is Paige? Isn't she their mouthpiece?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181017488781217792


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

rexmundi said:


> Kabuki's are definitely bangin' :curry2


They Love U long time !!!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

WINNING said:


> Shoutout to the five people doing their best to defend this RAW. Like lambs to the slaughter. :kobelol


Damn is it that bad lol?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I find it hilarious that they have Charlotte boast about 10 title reigns in the 3 years she's been on the main roster. That's an awful lot of hot-potatoing ... and a severe lack of ability to remain the champ for more than a few weeks.

Hardly the level of history-making legacy that her father can claim, and you KNOW that they're pushing for Charlotte to his #16 asap.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Kairi looks cute as fuck


and hot as fuck.



I haven't been paying attention, going back and forth from MNF and NBA, has Seth or Bray been referenced yet?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181017488781217792


She is not needed really. Asuka and Kairi are fine on their own.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> and hot as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been paying attention, going back and forth from MNF and NBA, has Seth or Bray been referenced yet?


Nope.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Hot Asian Mamis...lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181390294715117580


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Asuka is on my TV so it's not a total waste! I hope she gives both Becky and Flair the green mist


----------



## Lil Uso Vert (Aug 9, 2016)

So they just not gonna say nothing about Seth/Fiend


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Man, I'm so fucking sick of Becky. She and Charlotte are really becoming a blight on the women's division.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Question, why don't they let Asuka and Kairi do promos and just have subtitles? 

Besides WWE fans not being able to read, I don't know why no one hasn't done that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Nope.


lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Question, why don't they let Asuka and Kairi do promos and just have subtitles?
> 
> Besides WWE fans not being able to read, I don't know why no one hasn't done that.


INDEED.

I mean, they have been doing it for AOP so would make sense.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No Bray Wyatt mention or shown on my TV so far is GLORIOUS!!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Not watching today 

Decided to check this thread for a laugh and I am satisfied


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Man, I'm so fucking sick of Becky. She and Charlotte are really becoming a blight on the women's division.


Hmm. Interesting but When i Said the same I got killed. 

I got killed absoultely killed when I said Lacey Evans and Mandy Rose should be the headlines of the Women's division.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol


They may pretend that, as long as they don't talk about it, it never happened. :heston


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ring full of GOATs right now :yas


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Liked how they scripted Becky and Charlotte there, they are still keeping the tension alive moving into Survivor Series.
> 
> Also loving Asuka/Kairi cutting their promo in Japanese, exactly as it should be.


I'm also glad there allowing Asuka to have her mean streak/aggression back


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

God I love hot Asian women.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Your nuts. Charlotte is smoking hot. Tall, Blonde, fit. Just how I like my women.


... but the face is just scary. Way too much lip-filling and botox. She barely looks human at this point. The images she posts to Twitter and Insta showing off her bulging, nasty face after the chemicals have been topped up are nothing short of sickening.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why is cocky Kairi so cuteeee


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lil Uso Vert said:


> So they just not gonna say nothing about Seth/Fiend


It honestly looks like they’re leaving both of them off the show tonight. I would assume they will have Strowman and Fury main event.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I love Kari sane, she’s so adorable. My second favorite


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> INDEED.
> 
> I mean, they have been doing it for AOP so would make sense.


lol, 'Indeed' was dub.

Subtitles could be professional and show WWE wouldn't stop people from being pushed, and fans would accept it if you showed that you treated them with respect.


But it's WWE, so they won't.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> I'm also glad there allowing Asuka to have her mean streak/aggression back


I just hope they do not make her a chicken heel.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Charlotte climbs the turnbuckle for the same moonsault that she's done in every match since 2017, and the commentary team are like "I have no idea what she's planning here'.

:eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In what fucking world is Kairi Sane a heel and Charlotte Flair a babyface?

:heston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no Firefly Funhouse today? 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/4EIHm75.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Hmm" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I hope Becky holds the raw title for 2 years so u crying marks can keep crying. I could care less about cry baby banks and her cry baby fans????. I have no sympathy for her. Becky was buried for 3 years in favor of the other horsewomen and bliss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crows is pretty dead for this match, which is surprising


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey WWE, hiding it only makes it worse..................


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So no Ffirefly Funhouse today?
> :hmm


Thankfully. Those things have been terrible from the start, as has Bray Wyatt's Fiend character.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Liked how they scripted Becky and Charlotte there, they are still keeping the tension alive moving into Survivor Series.
> 
> Also loving Asuka/Kairi cutting their promo in Japanese, exactly as it should be.


We don't even know for sure if we are getting Becky vs Charlotte at Survivor Series. Who knows they could end up on the same brand on Raw or SD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Ring full of GOATs right now :yas


And Becky :grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181389537962074112


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I hope Becky holds the raw title for 2 years so u crying marks can keep crying. I could care less about cry baby banks and her cry baby fans????. I have no sympathy for her. Becky was buried for 3 years in favor of the other horsewomen and bliss.


Whoa, slow down on that "rebelious" moniker you got going there, hoss.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Babyface - you have to force yourself to speak English that won't get over.

Heel - speak naturally


WWELOL


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In what fucking world is Kairi Sane a heel and Charlotte Flair a babyface?
> 
> :heston


Same world where Wyatt is a heel.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Thankfully. Those things have been terrible from the start, as has Bray Wyatt's Fiend character.


So because he's an actual character, with loads of charisma, and actual wrestling talent he's terrible? You realize fans like you are why a gymnast, and a pancake throwing geek held the top titles for most of the year right? Funny how the fiend gets millions of views all over tv, and youtube, while seth, and kofi kill ratings. But yes sure the most entertaining thing in this worthless company is terrible.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Dolorian said:
> 
> 
> > Ring full of GOATs right now <img src="http://i.imgur.com/qUXnQ1J.gif" border="0" alt="" title="yas" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


And charlotte as well


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nothing Sane does looks like it would hurt. Other than that weird elbow drop.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Kairi is too cute to be a heel


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Not watching today
> 
> Decided to check this thread for a laugh and I am satisfied


Laughing at and reveling in everyone's misery, you sadistic freak:lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

kairi's screaming is fucking annoying


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Babyface - you have to force yourself to speak English that won't get over.
> 
> Heel - speak naturally
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is WWE assuming that it's fans are all massive racists who'll automatically boo anyone who's not American and speaking English.

Sad thing is, for a huge percentage of the live crowds, they're pretty spot on.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Yay! Super Becky actually lost.


----------



## LacunaCoiled (Jul 31, 2019)

Get in fucking yes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Badass green mist Asuka is great so far.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Kairi is too cute to be a heel


That's why it works lol. Remember when trish was a heel? It worked because she was really pretty before the insane plastic surgery


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

tmorris29585 said:


> So because he's an actual character, with loads of charisma, and actual wrestling talent he's terrible? You realize fans like you are why a gymnast, and a pancake throwing geek held the top titles for most of the year right? Funny how the fiend gets millions of views all over tv, and youtube, while seth, and kofi kill ratings. But yes sure the most entertaining thing in this worthless company is terrible.


Hmmm Im not a Seth or Kofi fan though. So sorry to tell you you're wrong there champ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Asuka needs to practice that move


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi pinned Becky :yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Awful match. Awful finish. Awful show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

She's Asian so she has to blow green mist. Vince Meekmahan logic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is hilarious.

2 natural heels in Bliss and Charlotte, 1 in Cross who isn't over in the slightest, and Becky has to stop the ever so cute Asuka and Kairi.


Fuck outta here


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I literally wasn't paying attention to that match but yay Asuka & Kairi!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Asuka is a spitter. :bjpenn


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hmmm Im not a Seth or Kofi fan though. So sorry to tell you you're wrong there champ.


Champ huh lol. God I love stereotypical internet morons


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Alexa and Nikki faces!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Badass green mist Asuka is great so far.


She should of had it when she was Smackdown's women's champion.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Tyson Fury "One of the best boxers of all time" 

I just spit my drink.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well...they finally mentioned it.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The crowd is subdued and bored enough that they're safe to talk about Fiend/Rollins.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yay Asuka and Kairi with another win


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

So Alexa officially a face now?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

"well the tyson and mayweather stunt casting worked-- so let's give this guy a shot."


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Tyson Fury "One of the best boxers of all time"
> 
> I just spit my drink.


Same ol WWE hyperbole


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

FINALLY a mention of the HIAC main event. That is probably the most they will do. I doubt Seth or Bray appears on this shitshow.


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

YES, Kairi has a pinfall victory over Becky!! ^^


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice to hear some Skillet. They a Christian rock band so I approve.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kabuki Warriors beat both champs just to be geeked out by Bliss and Cross :lauren

BUT KAIRI PINNED BECKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll never criticize wwe's work with sick children.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

::wwe films a new finish and airs that as the recap tonight::


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

rexmundi said:


> I'll never criticize wwe's work with sick children.


Yeah they do a lot of charity work. It's the wrestling end that they suck ass at.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In what fucking world is Kairi Sane a heel and Charlotte Flair a babyface?
> 
> :heston


In world where they are trying to force a narrative that the cunt is popular when she's the least over woman in wrestling.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181395338516676608


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lana's laugh is so weird.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brazzers going to Tweet at Bobby Lashley and Lana now?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Apollo who?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Apollo is such a geek


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

not one fan popped for Crews lol


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I swear wwe stars can’t cut a promo to save their damn lives.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well with the Charlotte/Becky segment and match done this show is over for me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What is up with Lana recently? She get work done or bad make-up?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed the beginning of the show. Did they mention WHY Lana is shacking up with Lashley?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> Lana's laugh is so weird.


She's a whore lol still like her though


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Viking Raiders discover Bray Wyatt's light source.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lana changes her accent as often as she changes men


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181395338516676608




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181395711713263617


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

People give Ricochet a lot of shit, but he always gets a pop.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What is up with Lana recently? She get work done or bad make-up?


Probably the latter


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ricochet is soooo damn bad on the mic.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

anothe ricochet promo-- oh boy


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

tmorris29585 said:


> That's why it works lol. Remember when trish was a heel? It worked because she was really pretty before the insane plastic surgery


Gonna need some proof here?


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181395711713263617


I want Asuka to beat her and become RAW Women’s Champion.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Bored to death. Even sticking around on a Raw discussion thread on a day when WWE programming has devolved into complete and utter trash is like self-mutilation and torture, only psychological.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> not one fan popped for Crews lol


Ricochet did. They're legit best friends for real.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Apollo is gonna turn isn't he


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> AEW gets a secondary show called Dark
> WWE retaliates with a Blacked segment between Lana and Lashley

Because the "Dog Ziggler" angle worked so well that it deserved a spiritual successor, right WWE? :cornettefu


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't want Ricochet on Smackdown!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JRL said:


> Ricochet did. They're legit best friends for real.


I heard it pops when you remove the finger......


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

If I bought a ticket for this show I would file a dispute with my credit card company that I used to purchase it with and demand a refund. This show is complete and utter garbage.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Apollo is gonna turn isn't he


Apollo who? Ahaha who cares


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Crypt Keeper said:


> If I bought a ticket for this show I would file a dispute with my credit card company that I used to purchase it with and demand a refund. This show is complete and utter garbage.


For supporting documentation, just attach a clip of the main event from last night and it will be approved instantly.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not watching, did they bring up Rollins vs Wyatt yet?


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

whats this crap?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw has been on the background with the sound down and it looks like I’ve missed fuck all. 

The days of me being tickets for shows and merchandise are long gone.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Ricochet is soooo damn bad on the mic.


This was one of his better promos, believe it or not. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this is the main event? or is this the tv show "main event"?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If I was just listening to this in the background, I would be convinced they decided to film this episode in an empty arena.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Tarrant666 said:


> whats this crap?


They are trying to sell this crap that the execs at Fox and USA are watching to decide if they want to draft Ricochet or Crews..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Like 5 people cheered for that Apollo pose.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

TheAppler said:


> this is the main event? or is this the tv show "main event"?


Nice word play :lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Piehound said:


> They are trying to sell this crap that the execs at Fox and USA are watching to decide if they want to draft Ricochet or Crews..


Instead, they will both be asking for refunds.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

From Rusev crush to Lashley smash.:lashley


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

aew better capitalize on wwe's stupidity this past week


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here it is :heston


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

And just like that, we start talking about HIAC


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

jobpollo crews


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at Apollo in the main event


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Like 5 people cheered for that Apollo pose.


And all 5 were related to him.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh wow they’re actually gonna recap the main event ?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Honestly, Youtube Wrestling channels are WAY MORE engaging and stimulating than Raw, and Raw can't even come close with it's complete lack of stars, women's wrestling garbage and overall lack of direction, shit writing/booking. Disgusting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fake fan reactions :heston


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

can we get a gif of rollins acting like a bitch in the corner. will go well with the other one


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

XD that was it?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol Tyson Fury walking around backstage shaking hands with Hawkins and Ryder saying "I'm taking TV time away from you"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BRAUN STRAYMAN! King's notes got ruined by the first match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

at least they dont use the hairdryer anymore when they fake shit up :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


Beat me to it. :ayoade

Seriously though, Ru-Ru is a textbook example of the "hard work hardly works" trope.

The man is a hard-working immigrant who seamlessly assimilated into his new home country and has become a well-functioning member of society. And how does this scumfuck company that follows typical corporate progressivism reward him? By cucking him out WHEN THEY ALREADY HAVE AN ONGOING CUCKOLDRY ANGLE.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

will the fiend emerge and claw fury?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

How cowardly of wwe to not have seth address the live crowd. He can't hide forever.:heston


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like how rushed they were to mention the Fiend stuff even Jerry was like "yeah scary bit LOOK AT TYSON"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's typical of WWE to give the non wrestler the main event spot on the show


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181400277259304960


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

NETWORK SUPREMACY IS AT STAKE

:lol:


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I still don’t understand how you can get DQ’d in a HIAC match for “going too far” it’s like they never watched a Triple H HIAC match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The 'always here' fighting champ couldn't be bothered to show his face tonight.

And what happened to spamming the fuck out of that stupid Mr Rogers Bray promos weekly?

Where it at though WWE?

You admit defeat. It's ok Beta WWE, tune into AEW on Wednesday and see wrestling fuck AEW as you sit there and watch, Cuck WWE.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

this company's arrogance knows no bounds


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok I'll say it. Rollins is what 6'2 220? Not to be internet tough guy but I believe I could fuck Rollins up. Dude looks like he still wets the bed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JRL said:


> lol Tyson Fury walking around backstage shaking hands with Hawkins and Ryder saying "I'm taking TV time away from you"


Add em to the Cuck list.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Ok I'll say it. Rollins is what 6'2 220? Not to be internet tough guy but I believe I could fuck Rollins up. Dude looks like he still wets the bed.


6-6'1" and 200 tops.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DONT WORRY THEYLL INTERRUPT THE BOXER THEYRE PAYING A LOT OF MONEY TO BE HERE SO THEY CAN GIVE US WHAT WE WANT, A POINTLESS 2 MINUTES OF SETH ROLLINS AND BRAY WYATT


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

...Why does he suddenly look like Sami Zayn?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No reaction for this loser


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

99% of the WWE Universe lames are thinking 'who is this?'


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not much of a reaction for Fury.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> ...Why does he suddenly look like Sami Zayn?


Cannot unsee now...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Has there been a worse Raw? This has been the worst Raw I've seen I think least in 2 years


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Crowd is not feeling the fury.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Not much of a reaction for Fury.


Most people don't know who he is in the States.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

as we all realized during hour 1-- total filler show


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol they're seriously trying to act like broken down :braun is physically comparable to a real world champion boxer :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The 'always here' fighting champ couldn't be bothered to show his face tonight.
> 
> And what happened to spamming the fuck out of that stupid Mr Rogers Bray promos weekly?
> 
> ...


AEW going *all in* with no vaseline to make sure WWE gets deservedly humbled. bama4


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Has there been a worse Raw? This has been the worst Raw I've seen I think least in 2 years


It might be tied with that one raw earlier this year that didn't have ANY WRESTLING in the first hour.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Braun : 'you looking at me like you want a piece of this'

Braun and Fury bout to fuck.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Has there been a worse Raw? This has been the worst Raw I've seen I think least in 2 years


Yeah, not one match, segment or wrestler I was interested in. Absolute garbage of a show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

not exactly tyson/austin is it lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Literally eat him for lunch means you would actually eat him for lunch, dumb ass. :heston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soul_Body said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Has there been a worse Raw? This has been the worst Raw I've seen I think least in 2 years
> ...


Like im.not kidding....there has been in 3 hours no more than 2 okay matches. The rest has been full of jobber trash


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181191122338635779


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

THIS IS AWFUL SIGN HAHA


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fury and Strowman are better promos than 99 percent of the roster. It's honestly embarrassing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tyson sure beat the hell out of all that air around the security personnels' heads!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Fury's fake punches make Shane's punches look legit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheAppler said:


> not exactly tyson/austin is it lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh hey look its Brock and the Undertaker just in 2019.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Fiend, No Cuck, No Corbin right?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does Braun know what the word literally means? He said he will literally eat him for lunch.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The geek locker room :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That "This is Awful" sign is so fitting for this RAW


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cesaro is with the jobber team. Poor guy


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

rexmundi said:


> Literally eat him for lunch means you would actually eat him for lunch, dumb ass. :heston


braun teasing a new cannibal gimmick tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yawn..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:lmao fury dead weighting into the corner that's right make :braun carry all them pounds


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Tyson/Austin outsold


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

ok this is awful now.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

As far as pull aparts go, neither of these guys are convincing me they really want to hurt each other and when they are just pawing at each other when they do clash..

You'd think the heavyweight champ could throw a better punch...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my goodness Wednesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

Wow, a pull-apart brawl with jobbers and security guards. Never seen this one before.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Piehound said:


> As far as pull aparts go, neither of these guys are convincing me they really want to hurt each other and when they are just pawing at each other when they do clash..


Yeah they are protecting Tyson.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Miz change out of his suit into ring gear for some reason??


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Worst raw of all time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fury would absoulely kill Braun.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was a awful Raw main event!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is such a tame brawl. No intensity whatsoever from Fury or Braun.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Fury's fight strategy: hug it out


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Worst raw I have seen in my life


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Just let them snuggle.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That sucked major dick. :kobelol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tyson about to fuck around with shitty WWE and lose his next fight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

D'von....get the tables!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Welp that sucked


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

yawn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bray is going to debut a new character next week that people will cream over only to have to make another in 2 months.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Yo the Butterfly Lady is whooping my ass. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You would think WWE would step it up now that they have TV competition. Yet they still produce shit shows.:no:

They really are out of touch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CONGRATS WWE, WORST RAW 2019
:clap


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

When was the last time when they gave so much segment time for actual wrestlers?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That might be one of the worst Raw’s I’ve ever seen. No hyperbole necessary.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

All that hype of tyson fury leading to absolutely nothing. I will be generous to raw and rate this as a -5. What a crap show.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Headliner said:


> You would think WWE would step it up now that they have TV competition. Yet they still produce shit shows.:no:
> 
> They really are out of touch.


as i said, their arrogance knows no bounds


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ive seen baseball scrums that were more serious looking than that shitshow

lots of em

and way more serious


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was WOAT tier RAW


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It would of been funny if Fury forgot this was WWE and knocked out Braun with one punch.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Ratings prediction ?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Rusev destroying Baron Corbin and Randy Orton

- Viking Raiders vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler

- Rey Mysterio backstage interview

- AJ Styles giving Lince Dorado a Styles Clash off the top rope

- The Miz/Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair/Kabuki Warriors MizTV segment

- Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross attacking Kabuki Warriors post-match to save Charlotte Flair


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I got Fury, and Fox, a half pipe titantron, and red lighting. Who cares about the content. When do I get my hand raised as the victor?" :vince3


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone else think WWE is kinda tanking on purpose?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MetalKiwi said:


> Ratings prediction ?


1.2 for the last hour :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> That might be one of the worst Raw’s I’ve ever seen. No hyperbole necessary.


The first half of the show was brutal. Honestly for me outside the Charlotte/Becky segment and match everything else was bad.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This made me want to kill myself.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That was the weakest "pull-apart brawl" I've ever seen in WWE. Strowman and Fury were both being ultra careful and safe with each other.

What the hell has happened to WWE? Two nights in a row of the worst endings they've ever had. I see their response to the HIAC controversy is basically to pretend it never happened for 3 hours, outside of about 2 mins of a still shot recap. Pathetic.

I only tuned in for the last half hour or so of Raw. Glad I didn't waste the full 3 hours by what I've seen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Part time Seth Rollins.

Tired of his shit. Can't wait until Brock who actually wrestles on TV get the belt from him.


----------



## M V (Jul 2, 2019)

This brawn reminded me of the Austin 3:16 king of the ring promo


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

The Total Divas season premiere is better than this horrendous show was.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Tyson vs Shane in a Fists of Fury match. :banderas


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Did they mention Bray or Rollins at all? Did they even appear?
I didn't watch


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Only one decent match featuring the amazing Asuka. For her sake, I hope her contract is not too long.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Rusev destroying Baron Corbin and Randy Orton
> 
> ...


Bless you for thinking there are still highlights.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

So the only reason people wanted to see this was to hear the boos on Rollins but they can't even give you that.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> That was the weakest "pull-apart brawl" I've ever seen in WWE. Strowman and Fury were both being ultra careful and safe with each other.
> 
> What the hell has happened to WWE? Two nights in a row of the worst endings they've ever had. I see their response to the HIAC controversy is basically to pretend it never happened for 3 hours, outside of about 2 mins of a still shot recap. Pathetic.
> 
> I only tuned in for the last half hour or so of Raw. Glad I didn't waste the full 3 hours by what I've seen.


the revisionist history contrarians can say all they want, but we were spoiled during the attitude era.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince is TILTED


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You would think WWE would step it up now that they have TV competition. Yet they still produce shit shows.:no:
> 
> They really are out of touch.


Good. If it results to the ratings continuing to freefall, attendances for shows to drop, Newtwork subscriptions to decline, and overall interest to die out then I am all for it.

If this is the way things have to change for this godforsaken company (it is), then so be it. The days of sugarcoating mediocrity to pass it off as "solid" and "decent" are over. 

At least for me and I was already done supporting/following it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> The first half of the show was brutal. Honestly for me outside the Charlotte/Becky segment and match everything else was bad.


Everything just feels so overly scripted and boring. I know it’s been like that for a while, but this might be the worst its been in quite some time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "I got Fury, and Fox, a half pipe titantron, and red lighting. Who cares about the content. When do I get my hand raised as the victor?" :vince3


Half pipe is exactly what I thought when I saw the set. Especially with Natty sliding down the side.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> That "This is Awful" sign is so fitting for this RAW


Yet that person is supporting the product by paying money to be there and watch it live. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rexmundi said:


> Tyson vs Shane in a Fists of Fury match. :banderas


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

WWE is the worst thing on television by far. I rather watched Nick Jr children's cartoons. More compelling storylines, better action and more charismatic promos. Peppa the pig has mic skills.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Rusev destroying Baron Corbin and Randy Orton
> 
> ...


Highlights of Raw:

- Kabuki Warriors

-

-

-

-...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

There was one highlight of RAW, and that was RUSEV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Everything just feels so overly scripted and boring. I know it’s been like that for a while, but this might be the worst its been in quite some time.


Yes it does keeps getting worse. The product is too "sterilized", almost nothing feels authentic from matches to the promos to the stories.


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So the only reason people wanted to see this was to hear the boos on Rollins but they can't even give you that.


They didn't have the balls for Rollins to make an appearance on this show for that reason.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Crypt Keeper said:


> They didn't have the balls for Rollins to make an appearance on this show for that reason.


They didn't want more AEW chants. :maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was such a boring Raw. I didn't get to see any of my favourites cos Seth wasn't on, there was no Sasha (guess she really is injured) and I of course wasn't expecting Roman or Drew. Meh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they mention WHY Lana is shacking up with Lashley?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

When you see stuff like this AEW is a blessing.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Honestly, as played out as Natalya vs. Lacy Evans is, Evans should've won that match. sick and tired of Natalya, this match does nothing for her.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Did Lana get BLACKED again?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not even 40 pages here. :heston


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They obviously kept Seth and Bray off the show to let dat heat die down.


Also this is more like what RAW will be after the draft. SD is gonna eat first and youre gonna get a lot more of Lucha Party, Apollo Crews, etc.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So there really was no Rollins on the show?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> Did they mention WHY Lana is shacking up with Lashley?


Nah. They’re still trying to figure it out themselves.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev destroying Orton and Corbin was good and easily the best part of the night. Too bad right before that was easily the worst part of the night, in that Lashley/Lana segment. The rest of the show was super nothing filler with nothing standing out as good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> KingofKings1524 said:
> 
> 
> > That might be one of the worst Raw’s I’ve ever seen. No hyperbole necessary.
> ...


It was forgettable and a pathetic show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They obviously kept Seth and Bray off the show to let dat heat die down.
> 
> 
> Also this is more like what RAW will be after the draft. SD is gonna eat first and youre gonna get a lot more of Lucha Party, Apollo Crews, etc.


I imagine Raw will be as u put it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Southerner said:


> So there really was no Rollins on the show?


Nope. He bravely ran away. :grin2:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Bless you for thinking there are still highlights.


Oh, the show fucking sucked tonight.

I'm just trying to find some (minor) positives as I usually try to do because I don't expect much from Raw anymore.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Competition alone isnt enough for Vince to change, Nitro was on the air for almost a year before they started to transition in late 1996. And it took another year after that for their philosophy to really take off and start to work. 

Vince wont acknowledge his stuff isnt good until he absolutely has to even though we all see it as glaring. It's coming though, it has to be.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

DammitC said:


> Oh, the show fucking sucked tonight.
> 
> I'm just trying to find some (minor) positives as I usually try to do because I don't expect much from Raw anymore.


Fair enough.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is seth alive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> Did Lana get BLACKED again?


Sure did.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

So they didn’t mention The Hell in a Cell main event even ONCE?

WOW.

They pretty much just admitted that they’re aware of just how BADLY they fucked up with that alone.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They treated the main event from yesterday like chris benoit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just for the hell of it, I went back and looked at a Raw discussion thread from 2012...... 300 pages of comments.

This thread... in the 80s.

I think that's an unbiased sign of dwindling interest.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That’s like the end of Disney’s The Black Hole!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seasoning said:


> Honestly, as played out as Natalya vs. Lacy Evans is, Evans should've won that match. sick and tired of Natalya, this match does nothing for her.


I still have no clue what that feud was for. So Nattie can overcome Lacey Evans?...in 2019?.... what?...why?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Just for the hell of it, I went back and looked at a Raw discussion thread from 2012...... 300 pages of comments.
> 
> This thread... in the 80s.
> 
> I think that's an unbiased sign of dwindling interest.


Awwwwwww, 2012, when everybody called each other on the internet 'IWC' and that our opinions weren't the opinions of the 'majority'.

Such simpler times.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

What a piss-poor fucking show. I hope the TV rating is atrocious because it deserves to be.

WWE was being so transparent I could see right through Vince's 74-year rotting skull. Keep Rollins and Wyatt off TV in the hopes that fans will forget about that fucking farce Hell in a Cell ending in seven days in Denver?!?

Yeah, solid plan.

Fucking cowards.

Go AEW, go.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Rusev destroying Baron Corbin and Randy Orton
> 
> ...


That's like...an hour at least of highlights. Thanks for this!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This show could be used to torture terrorists but it would probably be against the geneva conventions.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm far from his biggest fan, but I have to give Seth Rollins credit.

His contribution to RAW this week was his best to date. I hope for more of the same from him next week.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> And Becky :grin2:


Oh, you... :beckylol:beckyhi


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Dark match after RAW was Miz vs Cesaro and Wyatt attacked Cesaro. Hopefully some people stuck around for it, I guess that is the man they wanted to see.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So they didn't address the HIAC disaster at all? :lmao those fucking motherfuckers. It's like they're trying their best to help AEW. If the wrestling fans can grow some balls AEW's next show can reach near 2 million viewers. This company just keeps impressing.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Average Raw the only highlight was Charlynch vs Kabuki Warriors with BlissCross making the save.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Southerner said:


> So there really was no Rollins on the show?



Only some highlights from HIAC. They probably changed whatever they wanted to do after deleting the tweet about the rematch at the Series.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was bored with this week's RAW. Jesus christ. The only things I enjoyed were Rusev going off on Orton and King Corbin after seeing Lana getting blacked again. Also enjoyed that Kabuki Warriors/Charlynch tag team match. With BlissCross coming out to attack the Kabuki Warriors post match. So let me get this straight, Paige is no longer with the Kabuki Warriors? Are they heels now? I guess this pretty much solidifies BlissCross as faces now. 

I still dont understand why Natalya and Lacey Evans are feuding. Why did they have a Last Women Standing match? Lastly, no one popped when Natalya won the match. Yikes. Hey look, two directionless guys in Richocet and Apollo Crews are in a match against each other. They are both bland too. Starting to become obvious when there is a non Title match set up, the Champion usually loses. In this case, the Viking Raiders defeated the Tag Team Champs in a non Title match to earn a Title opportunity soon. That "brawl" between Tyson Fury and Stroman was so protected. Fury was pulling his punches. Lol at Fury saying to Stroman that at least he has won World Titles unlike Stroman. Lastly, no sign of the Universal Champion or the Fiend. WWE must be embarrassed by that Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Liked the Fury/Braun confrontation, the Last Woman Standing match and the Rusev segment. Rest of the show was meh. Several of the matches went too long, and on a 3 hour long show they did virtually nothing to further the Cain/Brock or Seth/Bray stuff.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

What a trash Raw.

Let's go AEW.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I enjoyed that a lot more than I expected as I was dreading a whiny Rollins promo listing why he had to do whatever he did and fit in every catchphrase he can; but instead they chose to do all they could to ignore what happened on Sunday. I know WWE’s niche is to forget what happened the last week or night but it was very pointed, which I hope bodes well for Bray.

As the show seemed very by the numbers there were some things I noticed in particular that I was musing over. Pyro already gone, and the constant promotion of SD on Fox (emphasis on Fox) yet no mention of NXT on USA; WWE won’t care but surely USA do over the blatant snubs of them? And does it show they are giving up on NXT already as I expected them to at least be plugging it a little more to actual tell people it exists. The other was the commentary team, Vic and Dio came across much stronger when Lawler left to the ring for the closing segment and yes it will take time for them to gel, but I felt sorry for them flubbing the tons of lines thrown at them that Cole has made his own to go on autopilot reading through. Just let them be themselves and build a natural chemistry, it’s not hard. Dio in particular looks so out of depth as to me it seems like he is afraid to speak, so it makes me ponder what Vince is shouting in his ear.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

So we've gone from "Vince was laughing at the fans booing HIAC" yesterday, to Raw not even wanting to address it in anyway. 

Think it's safe to say Vince didn't find it funny, but rather - as usual - got his decision spectacularly wrong, and didn't realise until after the fact.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

If they were trying to recover from a negatively-received PPV this show utterly failed to do it.

They don't even mention the Universal Championship match, or if they do it's a barely passing remark mostly, and they end on Fury and Strowman tiredly swatting at each other while every other superstar desperately tries to make it look impressive.

Holy shit WWE.

Here's hoping the draft can get some fresh shit happening here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I dvr'ed this and immediately deleted this piss poor effort of a show.

I also gleaned some more info on how this is now the B show. It was stated clearly on Smackdown that the WWE title is the premier championship in WWE, therefore the UC is the lesser title. Some big money from Fox and Vince turns all of WWE upside down.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I watch it when I come back from the 49ers/Browns Game

The hell is the The Singh Brothers wearing..

Glad no Bayley, I hope she changes

The ending, OMG, Remids me of the Mayweather/Show feud


----------

